# Rahmenkauf in Toronto



## dr.psylo (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
habe im März die Möglichkeit, mir einen Rahmen aus Kanada mitbringen zu lassen  . Entweder ein Slayer '05 oder ein ETSX '06. 
Sind die Rahmen wirklich günstiger wie hier bei uns? Kennt jemand einen guten Händler dort drüben (am Besten in/um Toronto)? Und wie schaut es mit dem Zoll aus? 
Wäre klasse, wenn jemand da was weiß  . Mit der Suchfuntion bin ich leider zu diesem Thema nicht weiter gekommen.
Gruß, Michael


----------



## mosi (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo 
Also die rahmen sind in Kanada wirklich günstiger um wieviel hängt vom Dollarkurs ab
Wie das mit dem zoll in BRD is kann ich dir leider nicht sagen bin aus A 
schätze aber mal das die MWST auf alle fälle fällig ist.
Eins weis ich aber sicher wenns mal ein Garantie und oder Gewährleistungsproblem gibt ist es ziemlich sicher Essig damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ausserdem musst du dir den Rahmen genau ansehen. Früher wurde für Europa die bessere Ware genommen!
Ein Kumpel hatte sich ein GT LTS aus USA mitbringen lassen, im Vergleich zu hier erhältlichen GT`s war die Qualität bes...... 
Fahr doch gleich bei Rocky im Werk vorbei


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2006)

Das Werk ist ja nicht gerade in der nähe von Toronto...
Zoll und MwSt kannst dir nur sparen wenn Du mit dem Rahmen dort rumfahren würdest, sodass er gebraucht ist...
Mim Zoll ists aber immer so ne Sache - manchmal hat man glück und muss nix zahlen manchmal eben schon. Da gibt es einen beträchtlichen Ermessensspielraum der Zollbeamten.


----------



## meth3434 (13. Januar 2006)

kleiner tipp der einen leicht illegalen touch hat... aber du hast es nicht von mir   : 
Besorg dir eine Rechung für den Rahmen (druck sie dir einfach selbst aus) auf der ein deutlich geringerer betrag steht als der rahmen tatsächlich kostet! du zahlst nämlich einen prozentsatz des neupreises der auf der rechnung steht als zoll! Die zollbeamten haben keine ahnung von den preisen für biketeile, da brauchst dir keine sorgen machen, aber ein gewisses restrisiko bleibt dass du erwischt wirst und dann will ich das hier erst gar nicht geschrieben haben....


----------



## Sawa (13. Januar 2006)

nimmt er ein Sportgerät mit nach drüben (Rad)??
Muß er halt bei der Ticketbestellung angeben, Rad als Sportgerät ist (oder war) Übersee frei als 2.Gepäckteil.
Und dann hat er auch kein Problem sein Rad wieder mit zu bringen.

Oder habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden???
Wollte doch zum biken rüber???


----------



## fritzn (13. Januar 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194528

Ich bin jetzt mal nett.

Aber ich weiss nicht, was Du eingegeben hast, um diesen Thread *nicht* zu finden....

Ist eine Seite weiter.


Suche auch im Classic Forum, es gibt einige threads mit den Zoll-Bestimmungen und der Einfuhr nach D.

Würde aber auch versuchen, das Rad als gebraucht und Eigentum transportieren zu lassen.
Mach nur nicht den Fehler zu glauben, der Zoll kenne sich nicht mit Biketeilen aus. 

Viel Glück und berichte, wie´s geklappt hat.


----------



## meth3434 (14. Januar 2006)

also ich kenne nicht jeden zollbeamten und die am flughafen sind sicherlich etwas erfahrener, aber der grossteil hat keinen blassen schimmer wieviel die teile wert sind! und woher sollen sie den auch haben wenn sich einer nicht gerade intensiv mit biken beschäftigt?? versuch doch als experiment mal deine freundin schätzen zu lassen wieviel deine bremsen kosten...;-)
nur spass...


----------



## pEju (14. Januar 2006)

auch wenn die das nicht wissen was die teile kosten, kurzer blick ins internet und schon steht man in zweifelsfall dumm da...
ist der bekannte canadier (reich auch wenn er länger als ein jahr drüben war) oder deutscher ?? wenn er canadier ist, ist das kein problem,
der muss dann einfach nur sagen, dass es seins ist. wenn er allerdings nur ein deutscher ist der da urlaub macht wird es schon schwieriger. da müßte er dann irgend ein schrott bike mitnehmen (ein sprotgerät ist als gepäckstück frei) und das neue wieder mit nehmen. sollte aber dann nicht nagelneu aussehen, sprich schon mal gefahren sein. in beiden fällen aber auf jeden fall rechnung und manuals mit der post schicken lassen.

aber es gibt zu dem thema wirklich schon genug threads !!!



edit: ein top bike-shop in toronto (thornhill) ist silent-sports.
richtig nette leute und der preis stimmt auch, war jedenfalls
bei mir mit meinem norco so.

 -


----------



## dr.psylo (14. Januar 2006)

Ahh, endlich mal ein Tip bzgl. Händler in Kanada. Es muß ja erst einmal ein Rahmen gefunden werden, um dann sämtliche raffinierten Tips anzuwenden. 
Altes Bike hin und neues wieder zurück geht eh nicht. Das wird nur ein Kurztrip und das möchte ich meinem Kollegen echt nicht zumuten. Wenn ich selber fliegen würde, dann würde ich das auch so machen. Von daher denke ich, habe ich für den Zoll schon die passende Methode gefunden. 
Aber wie gesagt, dazu muß ich erst einmal einen Rahmen finden. 
@ fritzn : danke für Deinen netten Hinweis. Hast Du sowas auch noch für meine eigentliche Frage, wo ich nen Rahmen herbekomme? Das macht mir so langsam Sorgen, weil ich sollte schon sagen können, wo er hin muß...
Ansonsten natürlich Danke schon eimal für die ganzen Hinweise.
Schönes Wochenede noch!
Gruß, Michael


----------



## pEju (14. Januar 2006)

soo einfach ist das nicht, wie du dir das jetzt vielleicht vorstellst. die lassen sich beim zoll nur ungern beschei$en und wenn die das merken ziehen se dir so viel geld wie nur möglich aus der taschen. wenn der von hier kommt dann gehts nicht anders wie ein bike mit und das andere wieder zurück zu nehmen !!! außer du hast ne rechnung wo ein geringer wert draufsteht. und wenn du meinst, dass du oder dein kollege einfach nur sagen muss, dass das bike ein geschenk  oder so was ist - musst dir erst gar keins mitbgingen lassen. das hören die oft genug am tag - das zieh nicht !!!
ich will dir jetzt nicht deine hoffnung nehmen, aber du mußt schon wissen wie man das anstellen muss. 
sonst kannst dir wirklich dein bike gleich hier kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (14. Januar 2006)

RM Dealer in Toronto

BROWN'S SPORTS AND CYCLE  
Address: 2447 BLOOR STREET WEST 
TORONTO , ON , Canada 
M6S 1P7  
Phone: 416.763.4176  
Fax:  
Email:  
Website:  

Cycle Solutions  
Address: 444 Parliament Street 
Toronto , ON , Canada 
M5A 3A2  
Phone: 416-972-6948  
Fax: 416-972-0746  
Email:  
Website:  

Duke's Cycle And Radio  
Address: 625 Queen St. W. 
Toronto , ON , Canada 
M5V 2B7  
Phone: 416-504-6138  
Fax: 416-504-6141  
Email:  
Website: www.dukesonqueen.com 

McBride Bicycles  
Address: 2797 Dundas St. W. 
Toronto , ON , Canada 
M6P 1Y6  
Phone: 416-763-5651  
Fax: 416-763-4586  
Email:  
Website:  

Pedlar Cycles Limited  
Address: 152 Avenue Road 
Toronto , ON , Canada 
M5R 2H8  
Phone: 416-968-7033  
Fax: 416-968-1773  
Email:  
Website:  

Sporting Life - Bike & Boards  
Address: 2454 Yonge Street 
Toronto , ON , Canada 
M4P 2H5  
Phone: 416-485-4440  
Fax: 416-485-4632  
Email:  
Website:  

Sporting Life - Sherway Gardens  
Address: 25 The West Mall 
Toronto , ON , Canada 
M9C 1B8  
Phone: 416-620-7750  
Fax: 416-620-4116  
Email:  
Website:  

ZM Cycle and Fitness  
Address: 2055 Dufferin Street 
Toronto , ON , Canada 
M6E 3R3  
Phone: 416-652-0080  
Fax:  
Email:  
Website:


----------



## dr.psylo (15. Januar 2006)

Danke für die Kopie des Auszuges von der RM Homepage. Aber das hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Schade dass keine Mailadressen dranhängen. Und die eine HP kann man eigentlich knicken.
Schönen Sonntag noch, Michael


----------



## pEju (15. Januar 2006)

schon bei siltent-sports nachgefragt ???
die mail adresse ist auch auf der seite aber
da ist sie nochmal -> [email protected].
du kannst dann an chris schreiben.


----------



## clemson (15. Januar 2006)

http://www.cycle-solutions.com/

vielleicht hlft der der link weiter

http://tbn.ca/retailer/rtdb/detail/117.htm

mfg
clemson


----------

